# New iron set



## outrageous (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a new set of irons becasue my current iorns feel too short for me. Being 6' 3" doesn't help and They are my dads old clubs that need to be regripped. Do irons come in different lengths? I like the steel shaft feel and I can't spend more than ~$300. I've looked at many club sets and can't decide what is good or not. Can someone please suggest a set for clubs me?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

outrageous said:


> I'm looking into buying a new set of irons because my current irons feel too short for me. Being 6' 3" doesn't help and They are my dads old clubs that need to be re gripped. Do irons come in different lengths? I like the steel shaft feel and I can't spend more than ~$300. I've looked at many club sets and can't decide what is good or not. Can someone please suggest a set for clubs me?


If you like the current irons you are playing then you can keep them. Find a good club builder, do a search on Google for "Golf Club Builders" and add your city/state etc into the search.
A good builder can extend your irons by putting an extension in the butt end of the shaft. Since you have to regroup those irons he can do that job, then regroup them. You will spend far less than $300.
It will be hard to find irons that are not standard length. You will come across them, I had a set custom built by TaylorMade, and did trade them in. However I rarely see irons in longer lengths.
I played standard length shafts for years. Went to 1 inch longer in the TM Irons. Now I am back to standard length. To be quite honest, the only big difference I noticed when I went back to standard length was this. My distance dropped in my irons. That could have been caused by the inch shorter shafts. However I also chalk it up to going back to standard lofts. The TM irons have jacked up lofts, like every other OEM iron does. My Wishon 550C's have the older traditional loft.
But enough of that, do your search and see what you come up with. Or ask us, we might be able to find you a builder.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Golf Bum, this is a honest question not a put down. I've heard of guys shortening clubs, but usually it ends up throwing off the swing weight of the clubs. Would'nt adding extenders do the same thing? How do they compensate for changes in swing weight?
Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

An extension of 1 inch will not alter the swing weight all that much, plus remember it is located in the butt end of the shaft.
Good fitters or repair guys use aluminum plugs to extend the length. Hardly any weight added at all. I have held those things in my hand and they are very light.
I had inch longer shafts on my TaylorMade 200 irons, factory installed. I doubt very much if TaylorMade had different weighted heads to offset that one inch longer shaft. Irons felt fine to me, I never did swing weight them, I just made aces with them! :laugh:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Golfbum was really wondering about that one. So going longer has little or no affect, but shortening can have severe affects? The reason I ask, was wondering what would happen if all the irons in a set were adjusted to the normal length of a 7 iron, could the clubs be adjusted for the correct swing weight?
Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Thanks Golfbum was really wondering about that one. So going longer has little or no affect, but shortening can have severe affects? The reason I ask, was wondering what would happen if all the irons in a set were adjusted to the normal length of a 7 iron, could the clubs be adjusted for the correct swing weight?
> Del


In the above case you would be working with stock shafts. So yes you would have to adjust the swing weights.

I have talked about the additon of length by using the aluminum plugs with a guy who has added them. He did a swing weight test, before and after and said there was barely any noticeable difference.

If you worry about that little difference then you better worry about grip weights. If being that fussy with swing weights someone should weigh each grip before installing it and make sure all are the same weight.

I doubt the average golfer could tell the difference from 
D1 to D2. I doubt I would.

If you want some good reading join Tom Wishon's Forum. Lots of club building experience on that forum.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

i've always thought it was the flex that was changed when cutting down shafts, makes them a lot stiffer


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Diesel said:


> i've always thought it was the flex that was changed when cutting down shafts, makes them a lot stiffer


It depends on how much you cut off a shaft on whether it effects flex. I have ordered a Graman UL540 and contacted Graman regarding butt cutting that shaft. Stock length is 48 inches, and I am not about to install a 48 inch shaft in my driver  They emailed me back and said by cutting 3 inches off the butt that it would not effect the flex of the shaft. Tipping it an inch would take it from R to S however. 
My TaylorMade irons were 1 inch longer. The shaft was S90, which means S300 when coming from TM. By having the shaft an inch longer, it really did not make those shafts play as a regular flex. They were still pretty stiff compared to a standard length R300.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just in general, adding an inch of length to a club increases the swingweight by 2-3 points. The material of the plug is pretty much irrelevant to the process. Length past the fulcrum of the swingweight scale is length, no matter what. Those 2-3 points can be a lottle or a lot depending what physical condition you are in.

Just don't make the mistake I made once. I used wooden plugs from Golfworks, which are perfectly OK for the process, but I glued them into the shafts with hot glue. I didn't use epoxy and the hot glue didn't stick well enough to the inside of the steel shaft. After about 10 swings, the club was wiggling in my hands because the butt of the grip had torn loose and was trying to rotate. The grip was firmly taped to the shaft and also firmly taped to the extension plug, but eventually, swing forces overwhelmed the tape and the plug and grip turned in my hands.

It cost me a set of grips and the time and effort to cut them off, clean the shafts, reglue the plugs, PROPERLY THE SECOND TIME, and the knowledge that I'm not really smarter than the people at Golfworks who said to use epoxy in the first place.


----------

